# Divorce Regret



## DivorcedDadDating (4 mo ago)

I’m just curious if anyone here has regret about their divorce whether that be the whole thing or just parts of it. Also, what would you go back and change?


----------



## BluesPower (Mar 27, 2018)

Nothing at all. best decision I ever made!!!


----------



## TXTrini (Oct 2, 2013)

DivorcedDadDating said:


> I’m just curious if anyone here has regret about their divorce whether that be the whole thing or just parts of it. Also, what would you go back and change?


No regrets. I'd have left earlier instead of trying to get over an EA and wasting more time.


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

Only regret I have is not leaving the first time I knew I should. That’s the one thing I would change if I could go back. But I can’t so no point in that.


----------



## Hiner112 (Nov 17, 2019)

DivorcedDadDating said:


> I’m just curious if anyone here has regret about their divorce whether that be the whole thing or just parts of it. Also, what would you go back and change?


I mean, financially, if we'd stayed together we wouldn't be worried about paying for the kids' college and possibly debating between early retirement and buying a vacation home (or both). All of the complication of making sure that the kids are in the right house with all the stuff that they need for school or whatever they're doing could have been avoided.

The actual divorce? No. Nothing about that was handled badly. Mostly because I was in charge of it and she felt ****ty enough about dumping a decent guy that she didn't fight about stuff.

Maybe telling her when she was saying that she was moving out that that was it. If she wanted back in my life she was going to have to approach _me_ and not the other way around. I think that she was under the impression that I was going to fall all over myself trying to get her back and that she'd be able to "dictate terms" or whatever of any reconciliation. Now that she's living on her own, I think she's figured out that she basically already had that and when I was saying "no" to her it was because I was trying to avoid nasty consequences and be responsible and wasn't just being a greedy or miserly jerk. There were a few times during the end of our marriage where she said something like, "you make good money. How can we not afford X?" Now she says, "I make Y. Why am I struggling?" In my mind, I'm going, "B, I _told_ you!"

I'm still kind of pissed that after two decades she didn't really know who the F she was dealing with.


----------



## Not (Jun 12, 2017)

If you mean the divorce process itself then no, no regrets at all. It went about as smoothly as a divorce can go.

if you mean getting divorced itself, still no regrets. It’s the best thing I’ve ever done for myself.


----------



## marko polo (Jan 26, 2021)

DivorcedDadDating said:


> I’m just curious if anyone here has regret about their divorce whether that be the whole thing or just parts of it. Also, what would you go back and change?


Don't regret the divorce. She asked for it and she got it on my timetable and on my terms.
What would I go back and change? I would not have married her in the first place.


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

No regrets at all. Only choice really


----------



## MJJEAN (Jun 26, 2015)

I don't regret the divorce at all. 

I was separated from my ex for about 2 years because neither had the money to file. Then I found out it was possible to file DIY for just the cost of the paperwork, the filing fee, and parking fee. Wish I'd known that earlier! Once I got the papers and filed them it went fast. 3 months from filed to final.


----------



## 342693 (Mar 2, 2020)

Mine was final late Oct. No regrets at all. 6 years with a narcissist was more than enough.


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

SCDad01 said:


> Mine as final late Oct. No regrets at all. 6 years with a narcissist was more than enough.


You made it!! Congrats


----------



## 342693 (Mar 2, 2020)

Numb26 said:


> You made it!! Congrats


Thanks. Not a fan of divorce, but I can see now it was for the best. I'm happy and haven't been in 3+ years.


----------



## AVR1962 (May 30, 2012)

No regrets, should have done it years ago.


----------



## SongoftheSouth (Apr 22, 2014)

I agree with what everyone else has posted when its over its over and you cannot regret it; however, are there moments of sadness over the memories and other things - yes I guess so but not really the same thing

When you start to feel this way I recommend listening to When it rains it pours by Luke Combs


----------

